# S&W Model 12



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a S&W Airweight, Model 12. Barrel is 1 7/8". 38 Spl.
Question,
Was this pistol manufactured with a trigger that is 1/2" wide? Thats what I have and I have never seen a trigger that wide on such a small revolver. From what I have found out, the gun was manufactured in 1966, When I had it registered, the cop gave me his card and said that if I ever wanted to sell it, call him. 
6 shot cyl. rotates counterclock wise
Double action.

Got me a little curious, anyone know ??????????/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't had one in a long,long time but if I remember right they did have little wider trigger in them. Smith felt it would help out with control of the gun after discharge. I guess thats the way they wanted it at the time.


----------

